# DMZ 3.0 Thirty Day Review and Random Thoughts



## ldog (Aug 24, 2014)

30 day recap

Weight gain 10lbs so far
Sides-Acne on back...nothing else that I can determine. I'm getting blood work tomorrow.
Excellent pumps and muscle fullness


Random thoughts:
1)This product is very suppressive. I would not take this without being on TRT or having a Test base alongside the cycle. In fact, if your on some type of TRT, I would increase the Test dose during this cycle.
2)Take cycle support at night before bed and at least 4-5 hours after your last DMZ cap.
3)Don't be an idiot...don't drink while taking this product.
4)This product starts working within a week but really ramps up by 4 weeks. This is why I will continue for another 2 weeks to get the most out of my gains. I   also will bridge this cycle with my pellet implant schedule. I feel good about about continuing for 2 weeks due to my health and lifestyle.
5)Eat big if you want to get big
6)Be smart and listen to your body....don't overtrain.....this can be a factor while on this product.
7)You must be very disciplined while using this product as well as others. It can be addictive. We all know the power and respect that comes with this game. You need to be smart for the long term.

This is a great product. I would stock up while you can.


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice review Idog! Im glad you enjoyed the 3.0....seems to work great for everyone.  Excellent advice too, much appreciated.


----------



## ldog (Aug 26, 2014)

Just received my bloodwork back from lab. All looks good. There was no rise in my ALT or AST which is great. I think my lifestyle along with cycle support and above average water intake played a major role in my results. Again, I'll reiterate that these substances must be taken seriously thus its ridiculous to consume alcohol while on cycle. In addition, alcohol can play a role in lowering of T levels. My two cents.

Continuing this cycle for another week or so until pellets get re implanted.


----------



## ldog (Aug 27, 2014)

They accidentally left my PSA test off the bloodwork sheet. After high dose pellet TRT and 30 days DMZ 3.0. My PSA decreased from 0.7 to 0.5.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the honest review brother. SDMZ 3.0 is a FANTASTIC anabolic product. Glad you liked it!


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 4, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> Nice review Idog! Im glad you enjoyed the 3.0....seems to work great for everyone.  Excellent advice too, much appreciated.





heavyiron said:


> Thanks for the honest review brother. SDMZ 3.0 is a FANTASTIC anabolic product. Glad you liked it!


Agreed!


----------



## 6789olds (Sep 7, 2014)

Would it be worth useing this product at one cap a day instead of 2 . While on trt 150mg week test c  4 week cycle


----------



## ldog (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes....absolutely....1 cap would be fine to start but 2 is optimal...in my opinion....being on TRT is a plus.




6789olds said:


> Would it be worth useing this product at one cap a day instead of 2 . While on trt 150mg week test c  4 week cycle


----------



## takeaction (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm on my 2nd cycle of dmz 3.0. Was wondering why the gains and pumps are not the same as first cycle. April was 1st and started 11 days ago on this time.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2014)

takeaction said:


> I'm on my 2nd cycle of dmz 3.0. Was wondering why the gains and pumps are not the same as first cycle. April was 1st and started 11 days ago on this time.


It just takes more time. 11 days is way too short to judge a steroid.


----------



## Mafiaballer7 (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a buddy on this right now. Crazy strength gains. In 20 days bench went up 30 pounds.


----------



## ldog (Sep 26, 2014)

Excellent.....that could be you next!


----------



## 1pump2pump (Nov 21, 2014)




----------

